# grand forks, yote hunters



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

hey guys i am just trying to find someone to go yote hunting with. i have my .270 here but no calls. i dont know how you guys hunt them up here, i am from ohio and there we hunt at night with red light and a tape of a dieing rabbit. works pretty good for us. maybe someone could show me how its done up here. :beer:

mark


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I was actually going to go out today, but with the lack of a 4 X 4 I thought better of it. I planned on digging out of the snowstorm and then calling in late afternoon. I just call with mouth calls. I use both a jackrabbit and cottontail distress. I want to use my howler but I have to practice more with it. I have probably gone out 5 times this winter and hope to go out at least 2 more times. I recently got a new rifle that I am always anxious to use. It is still a virgin so I need to take an animal with it.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

have u done any good. i havnt takin a yote with my .270 yet either.

mark


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I had a fox answer my call one day. I never saw it however. I was sitting on a point on the edge of some trees, behind my friend's parents home. My friend's father was watching from the house. The fox walked out, sat about 20 yards behind me, and 5 minutes later went back into the trees. There were too many trees behind me that I couldn't have seen him even if I looked. It must not have winded me though, because it didn't spook. He said it just came out and looked around and then walked back in. We are going to try it again soon, with a person on each edge of that point. We would each have about 200 yards of shooting room into fields.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Mark
Stop over to Sportsmans Taxidermy in east grand forks and talk to Jim or Brad. Those guys know yotes like the back of there a$$. I hunted with Jim before and he is an awesome caller, Brad is 22 or so and lives and breathes for it. I dont do it much. I used a 22-250 when I went. .270 would do the trick and then some I would think.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Blake Hermel said:


> Mark Those guys know yotes like the back of there a$$.


How well do you know the back of your a$$??


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

after getting it brazilian waxed for my GF pretty darn good CHRIS! :beer:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

blake all i have to say to that is. uke:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

:lol:


----------

